# Early Britons - BBC



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2015)

Might be worth watching later today, or on iPlayer:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-33963372



> Have we underestimated the first people to resettle Britain after the last Ice Age? Evidence from a variety of sources suggests that early Britons were more sophisticated than we could have imagined.
> 
> Archaeologists once thought that the story of the early hunter-gatherer Britons was lost to the mists of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 19, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Might be worth watching later today, or on iPlayer:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-33963372



And just to counter-balance the positive up-beat tone of that article - so perhaps no golden age either!  :

http://www.theguardian.com/science/...-ancient-european-farming-community-neolithic

Conflict and violence come along with us from the start as well. 

It's not Britain, but it's not that far away and we do know that people would have travelled long distances - think the Amesbury Archer who originally came from the alps. I also do remember seeing a programme about a prehistoric battlefield or siege somewhere in south Wales - they had discovered hundreds of arrowheads and other bits of debris that suggested a very big and violent action. However perhaps this really started when people stopped moving around and started claiming land as theirs.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 19, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> And just to counter-balance the positive up-beat tone of that article - so perhaps no golden age either!  :
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/science/...-ancient-european-farming-community-neolithic
> 
> ...



I also remember that. I think it was Barry Cunliffe talking about it. It was fascinating.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't believe a word of it. I'm sure it was much more exciting. )


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 19, 2015)

"May you live in interesting times."
Exciting sometimes is OK if it's someone else having it?


----------



## J Riff (Aug 20, 2015)

We are the Britons, and I am your King!  Gather ye at Stonehenge, for the (censored) rites of (deleted) and let's figure out a way to make our primitive savage ancestors look smart n' civilized. No Giants allowed.


----------

